

Show HN: Task Management with Quality Assurance - cerbermus
https://www.ninmus.com

======
cerbermus
Getting work done doesn't matter if it doesn't get done right. Ninmus' review
based workflow adds accountability and quality assurance to the task
completion process.

The service has free and paid tiers. Get 50% off for 3 months with the coupon
code SHOWHN. (Coupon offer expires June 1st)

